# Other autoimmune common with Hashi's?



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all, I got my Hashi's diagnosis about 6 weeks ago. Since then, I have learned that I have an enlarged lymph node by by isthmus, which the u/s tech thought was correlated to "diffuse inflammation". Sound familiar to anyone?

My family doc has now referred me to an ENT (going on Friday), to have a CT on my neck (Thursday), and ordered a bunch more bloodwork looking for another possible autoimmune disease.

My question, are there certain autoimmune disease that go hand-in-hand with Hashi's, or could it really be any of them? I'm just trying to prepare myself for whatever I end up finding out : /


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MamaCrystal said:


> Hi all, I got my Hashi's diagnosis about 6 weeks ago. Since then, I have learned that I have an enlarged lymph node by by isthmus, which the u/s tech thought was correlated to "diffuse inflammation". Sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> My family doc has now referred me to an ENT (going on Friday), to have a CT on my neck (Thursday), and ordered a bunch more bloodwork looking for another possible autoimmune disease.
> 
> My question, are there certain autoimmune disease that go hand-in-hand with Hashi's, or could it really be any of them? I'm just trying to prepare myself for whatever I end up finding out : /


Interesting. They do not think FNA (fine needle aspiration) is warranted?

You will have to let us know because there could be a myriad of things associated but with the most likely scenario being that it is related to the thyroid.

How are you feeling? Are you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think my family doc really knows what to do, other than refer me to someone who is more familiar with these things. I was wondering if maybe the ENT would want to do FNA. I guess the node measured 7 mm... not sure if that's big enough for FNA?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MamaCrystal said:


> I don't think my family doc really knows what to do, other than refer me to someone who is more familiar with these things. I was wondering if maybe the ENT would want to do FNA. I guess the node measured 7 mm... not sure if that's big enough for FNA?


I'm not sure either; let's just take it a day at a time here. CT scan should rule in or rule out some things.

Bless your heart! Always something to worry about, it seems!


----------



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry! Forgot your other questions : )

I took levo for a month, then switched to Synthroid just to see if it would make more of a difference. Over the entire 6 weeks, I've noticed less headaches, and less fatigue in the late afternoon. Other than that, not a huge improvement in my overall feeling "off". My blood was drawn today, so my thyroid levels are being checked with that.

I've had lots of symptoms. I had the neck u/s because I've had neck pain for about 6 months, and my chin has started getting tingly. I've woken up at night a few times having what might be panic attacks (I went to the ER for 2 of them, one trip was how I found out about my TSH level). Headaches, dizziness, slow thinking, dry skin. I've also had weird aches and pains for almost a year now. I have a history of pelvic pain, I recently found out I have torn labrum in my hip, I had my gallbladder removed in April... just one thing after the other it seems!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This may or may not be helpful, but...

If I recall correctly, I was told most "normal" (normal = no other illness etc) lymph nodes are about 1 to 2mm. My doctor removed 10 during surgery, three of those were invaded by the cancer, with the largest being 3mm. They were considered "microscopic" nodules.

So, 7mm (if that is staying consistent) is pretty darn large by my doc's standards. Not sure if it is FNA-"able" or not, but make sure they keep an eye on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MamaCrystal said:


> I'm sorry! Forgot your other questions : )
> 
> I took levo for a month, then switched to Synthroid just to see if it would make more of a difference. Over the entire 6 weeks, I've noticed less headaches, and less fatigue in the late afternoon. Other than that, not a huge improvement in my overall feeling "off". My blood was drawn today, so my thyroid levels are being checked with that.
> 
> I've had lots of symptoms. I had the neck u/s because I've had neck pain for about 6 months, and my chin has started getting tingly. I've woken up at night a few times having what might be panic attacks (I went to the ER for 2 of them, one trip was how I found out about my TSH level). Headaches, dizziness, slow thinking, dry skin. I've also had weird aches and pains for almost a year now. I have a history of pelvic pain, I recently found out I have torn labrum in my hip, I had my gallbladder removed in April... just one thing after the other it seems!


Where was your TSH when you went to the ER?

How much Synthroid are you on per day? At the 8 week mark, your doc "should" want to do labs to see if the dose has to be adjusted (usually upward) if needed.

Also, has your doc run the FREE T4 and FREE T3?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

The symptoms you describe including the GB removal are quite common w/thyroid disease. Many of us have had hip/pelvic pain. Once proper medical intervention has intervened, it usually goes away. But, with a torn labrum, I am not so sure. Why do you suppose it tore?


----------



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

At the ER, my TSH was 5.38. A few days later when my doc checked, it had dropped to 2.something. I don't remember specifics anymore, but my FT4 was a little low, 1.09 maybe? Antibodies were 192. My FT4 and T3 were being checked today.

Thanks for the info about the lymph node size... that definitely makes me realize that I need to push for quick diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MamaCrystal said:


> At the ER, my TSH was 5.38. A few days later when my doc checked, it had dropped to 2.something. I don't remember specifics anymore, but my FT4 was a little low, 1.09 maybe? Antibodies were 192. My FT4 and T3 were being checked today.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the lymph node size... that definitely makes me realize that I need to push for quick diagnosis and treatment.


It would seem you have antibodies playing around causing extreme fluctuations. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins.

If you would like to read about it..............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Let us know of your progress with the lymph node situation.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

To answer your Autoimmune disease question. People can have one or more AI diseases. People with one are more likely to get more throughout their lives. The tendency to have AI diseases runs in families. I know of no correlation between Hashi's and other specific AI diseases.

I have 3 AI diseases and one of my brother's has 5 and the other 2. Hashi's is the only one we all share and we all got them at different ages and different orders even if we share them. Hashi's was the first AI diagnosed for my brothers and it was my most recently diagnosed AI disease and I was 2+ decades older than them when I got it. I have three children in their early 20's and one has one mild AI disease and has ANA indicating potentially more. The other two are good so far.


----------

